# Where to buy live creek chubs?



## JohnyUtah (Jul 19, 2016)

I have called a few places no one has any. Does anyplace have them?


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

The local creeks sell them just cost a little time and a tiny piece worm fair enough price for me anyways.


----------



## James lucius (May 23, 2018)

They use to sell them at the Mifflin trading post near Ashland ohio but they were a buck a piece this has been years. I moved up to huron and we have a ton of bait shops they don't sell them either best catch them yourself. Good luck and as always FISH On!!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Have you tried R&R and Fishermans Warehouse?


----------



## JohnyUtah (Jul 19, 2016)

Unfortunately I don’t have the time to get them myself. I barely have time to fish. 
I called R&R and Fishermen’s warehouse and the bait store on Buckeye Lake. They have not had them for about 2 months.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Are you calling baitshops? I think ive seen them in fishermans warehouse r&r and z's out at buckeye lake... i they usually run 50 cents to a dollar each......

There also loaded in most any feeder creeks feeding smaller creeks an rivers. Look for small slow holes,under cut banks,bridges.... the funnel type minnow traps work great. Or sein net. Or rod/reel.
There pretty hardy to.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Go to Walmart get you a minnow trap put some bread in it and put it in a creek overnite make sure your name is on it per the law and catch your own only take the time to set it I got got about 4 doz last night in my 2 traps I got soaking traps is about 12 bucks


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thought they were called creek chubs cuz thats the only place you can find em haha


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Word of advice If you catch your own and put them in an aerated bucket overnight , make sure you put a lid on it !! Youll come down to the basement the next morning with dead chubs everywhere LOL Those guys will ALL jump out


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TopRaider15 said:


> Thought they were called creek chubs cuz thats the only place you can find em haha


I have caught one at the local strip club


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

DeathFromAbove said:


> Word of advice If you catch your own and put them in an aerated bucket overnight , make sure you put a lid on it !! Youll come down to the basement the next morning with dead chubs everywhere LOL Those guys will ALL jump out


This is due to the amount of dissolved Oxygen in the water dropping and ammonia and nitrates/nitrites rapidly increasing. You're better off putting them in a 20-40 gallon tub half filled with water. They will be more likely to survive the night and will be less stressed the next day.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

The Bait/Pizza shop at Alum Creek near the bridge has them.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Rayfaling said:


> The Bait/Pizza shop at Alum Creek near the bridge has them.


That would be Cheshire Market. Here’s the phone number.
740-548-6334


----------



## JohnyUtah (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you, I live on the Eastside of Columbus though. I’m never up by Alum Creek. That’s to bad I’m not.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

JohnyUtah said:


> Thank you, I live on the Eastside of Columbus though. I’m never up by Alum Creek. That’s to bad I’m not.


Try calling old dutchman.... then you got z's 20 min east of cbus..
Fishermans is south-southeast cbus....
Then again,any feeder dumping into big walnut or alum creek which both run through east columbus


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Ive been trying to find a creek to catch them in the Dublin, Worthington or Powell area, or near Alum Creek or Griggs.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rayfaling said:


> Ive been trying to find a creek to catch them in the Dublin, Worthington or Powell area, or near Alum Creek or Griggs.


Check most any drainage creek running under bridges.... i have a hard time finding numbers in bigger creeks but all the little feeders/drainage creeks seem to load up with them... look for slow moving water thats just deep enough to not see bottom in a shadow... 2/3' is all it takes....


----------

